# Kirkland Signature Adult Food



## WascoGSD (Nov 6, 2011)

Hey, recently i fed my pup (5 month old GSD female) Kirkland Signature puppy food, Chicken, Rice and Veggies. It made her sick and it seemed like she didn't like it (taste wise). I recently went to the vet and he told me it was ok to feed her adult food. So I guess my question is, is the Kirkland Signature Adult food, Lamb, rice and veggies good for my pup? Will it hinder her growth? Thanks!


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

WascoGSD said:


> Hey, recently i fed my pup (5 month old GSD female) Kirkland Signature puppy food, Chicken, Rice and Veggies. It made her sick and it seemed like she didn't like it (taste wise). I recently went to the vet and he told me it was ok to feed her adult food. So I guess my question is, is the Kirkland Signature Adult food, Lamb, rice and veggies good for my pup? Will it hinder her growth? Thanks!


It is ok to feed a puppy an All Life Stages Food not an Adult Food. Does the bag say it is All Life Stages?

How did the chicken formula make her sick? If she got loose in rear it is probably because you switched her too fast.

I have a big issue with private label foods and personally would not use any of them. That said I would feed the chicken over lamb any day.


----------



## cowboy17 (Sep 26, 2011)

Like sable said, it may have been done too quickly.

When switchin foods, I take a full week.
Tiny bits of the new are mixed in with the old, gradually increasing the proportion of new to old over time.
I start with half a handfull of the new mixed in with the old.
This has always worked for me.


----------



## WascoGSD (Nov 6, 2011)

cowboy17 said:


> Like sable said, it may have been done too quickly.
> 
> When switchin foods, I take a full week.
> Tiny bits of the new are mixed in with the old, gradually increasing the proportion of new to old over time.
> ...


Yeah both of you are correct. I did switch her too fast. Ill try what you said and I'll see if it works, thanks.


----------



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

I've been using the adult kirkland food since my pup was 12 weeks old until now (10 months) and he's done great on it.

Actually, using the adult food is better than the puppy food, since the puppy food can actually cause them to grow faster, which is not a good thing.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Never had a problem with the Kirkland Signature Adult Chicken & Rice.
However;.....I did not like the puppy food...(my puppies did not like it.)
The only 2 puppy foods that I have had issues with are *Kirkland Puppy & Wellness Puppy*.


----------



## WascoGSD (Nov 6, 2011)

BGSD said:


> I've been using the adult kirkland food since my pup was 12 weeks old until now (10 months) and he's done great on it.
> 
> Actually, using the adult food is better than the puppy food, since the puppy food can actually cause them to grow faster, which is not a good thing.


Nice! I think I'll try the adult food then, thanks!


----------



## mntmoses (Oct 24, 2011)

i've just transitioned my dog to kirkland adult chicken and lamb. love the price $27 for a 40lb bag. ingredients are pretty decent too...not PHENOMENAL but above average i would say. coats shiny. i throw in a leg quarter every now and then just to give her a little extra.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Wasco, I don't know where you're located but I've tried the Kirkland with my dogs and personally I like Victor better in the same price range.


----------



## WascoGSD (Nov 6, 2011)

Emoore said:


> Wasco, I don't know where you're located but I've tried the Kirkland with my dogs and personally I like Victor better in the same price range.


Sorry about responding really late. I live near Bakersfield, ca. I searched for Victor dog food in this area and no luck.


----------

